# Hello from Down Under



## JD111 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi, Jac and Dave here from mid-west Western Australia. As of today we're only 57 days into beekeeping, but that doesn't mean things are going slowly...

First hive: ​tried to do a cutout but they swarmed. Captured it and put it into a Top Bar hive.
Second hive: ​a swarm captured by a local beekeeper from one of his hives. Put it into a Flow hive. It swarmed, Dave saw and captured it, and put it into a TB.
Third hive:​Had a call about a swarm in town. Captured it and put it into the Flow hive, where it thankfully has stayed.
Fourth hive:​Baited another swarm yesterday and they've moved into the box. Dave is busy building another TB...

So much for easing into it!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jac and Dave!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource. Sounds like your learning curve has been rather steep with everything that has happened in just 57 days. Good luck with your bees.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Oi Mates! Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JD111 (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone. And yep, it's been a steep learning curve alright. There's a good flow on with plenty more to come, so I'm sure there's going to be some interesting times ahead.


----------

